# Mk7 VW Golf Gti- Gleammachine (Gyeon Quartz Essex/UK)



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Booked in for a new car prep and protection, with upgraded protection to Gyeon Mohs+.

Paintwork washed and de-contaminated, followed by a single stage machine polish to remove light defects and watermarks.
Polishing oils removed using Gyeon Prep, followed by 2 coatings of Gyeon Mohs, and 1 final coating of Gyeon Phobic, then left to cure and harden over the next 18 hours.
Paintwork wiped down using Gyeon Cure, tyres and rubber trim treated with Gyeon Tire.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice candy gloss, top work as usually :thumb:.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I love Golf GTI's in all their versions! Great work


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice shine with the Gyeon :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top job and great reflections


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn that looks stunning! So glossy! Love it! :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice Rob! :thumb:


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Gyeon phobic?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> Gyeon phobic?


Phobic is an additional layer with excellent hydrophobic properties, this is whats forms Mohs+ and extends the durability. Only available to accredited detailers.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice and glossy.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

looks awesome


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking sharp!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautifully done.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

nice colour makes a change from white


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely motor


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great looking motor


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great finish


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great work! :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks incredible :thumb:

Out of interest as I've just bought some is that Q2 Tire? Did you put heat on to force cure or leave to dry naturally? Can you layer the dressing/did you on this car?

Cheers


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Rob:thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome little garage, very nice!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Looks incredible :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest as I've just bought some is that Q2 Tire? Did you put heat on to force cure or leave to dry naturally? Can you layer the dressing/did you on this car?
> 
> Cheers


I generally leave Gyeon Tire to dry naturally over a 12 hour period and then lightly remove any excess product, if I am limited for time then I would
speed up the process with some heat.
I suppose you can layer the product, but I have never felt the need, I just ensure an even coverage.


----------

